# Shaun White on 60 Minutes



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I didn't see this posted elsewhere on this forum:

Shaun White: White Hot - 60 Minutes - CBS News


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

shaun white is a lame dude. he just want money and compete.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I want money - it's why I go to work every day.
I'd also like to win competitions.

Damn...I must be lame too!

Though he does have girly hair 





Oh, and why is this in the 'board' forum?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tottelias said:


> shaun white is a lame dude. he just want money and compete.


Damn, you know Shaun White personally? I know you hate him, but since you know him... could you get me an autograph please!?!


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

of course im not knowing him, i dont wanna know him. norwegian riders are best and coolest.
haha just watch halldor helgason i know him personally he took gold in his first xgames. i knew he would win something his is the woprlds upcoming.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tottelias said:


> of course im not knowing him, i dont wanna know him. norwegian riders are best and coolest.
> haha just watch halldor helgason i know him personally he took gold in his first xgames. i knew he would win something his is the woprlds upcoming.


You sir just caused yourself to lose all credibility.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Did any of you guys actually watch it?

I found it pretty interesting. He was asked about a comment saying how he was all alone at the top. He had no 'friends' basically. Sean admitted to feeling kinda a lone. Also to have the dough to have your own halfpipe on a mountainside pretty insane especially when it can only be accessed by heli and he had his own camera crew recording.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Did any of you guys actually watch it?
> 
> I found it pretty interesting. He was asked about a comment saying how he was all alone at the top. He had no 'friends' basically. Sean admitted to feeling kinda a lone. Also to have the dough to have your own halfpipe on a mountainside pretty insane especially when it can only be accessed by heli and he had his own camera crew recording.


I appreciated the admission that his big brother is his driving force because he is better than Shaun at everything. Since childhood he was so driven because he was simply trying to keep up.

I'm guessing Red Bull financed the halfpipe, but $10M per year _is_ pretty insane income for a fringe sport athlete.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

tottelias said:


> of course im not knowing him, i dont wanna know him. norwegian riders are best and coolest.


haha you're either very young, very stupid or a combination of both.
Hating on Shaun, hating on Burton, hating whatever without any true logic behind might give you 'da real street cred when chillin out with da homies' but in real life it just makes you look like the next ignorant dumbfuck, and arent't there enough of those already?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> I appreciated the admission that his big brother is his driving force because he is better than Shaun at everything. Since childhood he was so driven because he was simply trying to keep up.
> 
> I'm guessing Red Bull financed the halfpipe, but $10M per year _is_ pretty insane income for a fringe sport athlete.


Snowboarding isn't fringe. There are probably more dollars dumped into snowboarding than skateboarding at this point, and i don't consider skateboarding fringe at all. If you skate, you buy a board, maybe a helmet and some sneakers. $200 tops. If you board, you buy a board, bindings, boots, a shell, and multiple lift tickets ~$700 to start.

Shaun is lucky in that by time he came along, there was already an established infrastructure and business model for him to get sponsored and promoted on national/worlwide TV. Snowboarding is even an Olympic sport! That's pretty ridiculous if you compare Shaun to Tony Hawk....

Tony (and his contemporaries) had to make their own way their entire lives while largely being ignored by 'mainstream' pop culture. Skateboarding has been a viable sport for way longer than snowboarding with more participants than snowboarding.... yet it isn't an Olympic sport. 

The difference is the median age of the participants and how much money the industry has to lobby the Olympic games committees.


----------



## chags613 (Jul 26, 2008)

tottelias said:


> of course im not knowing him, i dont wanna know him. norwegian riders are best and coolest.
> haha just watch halldor helgason i know him personally he took gold in his first xgames. i knew he would win something his is the woprlds upcoming.


Even though i agree halldor is a sick rider he isnt from Norway hes from Iceland man


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the fact that skateboarding is able to be done in the streets around any city, neighborhood, or park, plays a huge role in why it isn't an Olympic sport.

There are so many punks out there that totally disregard city rules and completely wreak havoc on them. This obviously leaves a bad taste in people's mouths. Is it stereotyping? Yes, and it does suck major balls. What can you do though?

Snowboarding is done only during the winter and leaves very little opportunity for law breaking snowboarders. Do snowboarders get a bad rep on the mountain? Not as much these days.

I believe snowboarding becoming an Olympic sport has skiing to thank for that.

Don't really know though. That's just how the cookie crumbles I guess. :dunno:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Snowboarding isn't fringe. There are probably more dollars dumped into snowboarding than skateboarding at this point, and i don't consider skateboarding fringe at all. If you skate, you buy a board, maybe a helmet and some sneakers. $200 tops. If you board, you buy a board, bindings, boots, a shell, and multiple lift tickets ~$700 to start.
> 
> Shaun is lucky in that by time he came along, there was already an established infrastructure and business model for him to get sponsored and promoted on national/worlwide TV. Snowboarding is even an Olympic sport! That's pretty ridiculous if you compare Shaun to Tony Hawk....
> 
> ...


What I meant is that the competition aspect of snowboarding is fringe when compared to NFL football, NBA basketball, PGA golf, NHL hockey, MLB baseball, etc. You won't find people watching snowboarding on t.v. every Sunday afternoon in every city across the country.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> I think the fact that skateboarding is able to be done in the streets around any city, neighborhood, or park, plays a huge role in why it isn't an Olympic sport.
> 
> There are so many punks out there that totally disregard city rules and completely wreak havoc on them. This obviously leaves a bad taste in people's mouths. Is it stereotyping? Yes, and it does suck major balls. What can you do though?
> 
> ...


I agree with you here. 20years ago when I was just a kid in high school my friends and I would get kicked out of parking lots, told to vacate the staircases outside the mall ect. We skated on everything and everywhere lol. Not exactly something that could be associated with an Olympic event by any means! I also got to see the infiltration of snowboarding at our local hill 1st hand. Both Mom and step-dad skied and had my brother and I were in lessons before age 10! I even held out with skiing up until I was about 17/18 before finally making the switch to boarding. Back then it wasn't very common for anyone over 30 to board... But the skiers started to be more tolerable and once they started giving us specific areas on the hill for parks it really helped with the merger I think. The fact that it's done in conjunction with skiers who've used the slopes for a great sport for many many years gave us instant "sport" cred imo.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

chags613 said:


> Even though i agree halldor is a sick rider he isnt from Norway hes from Iceland man


of course i know hes from iceland but he just ride in norway and hang around in norway and got all norwegian friends man


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tottelias said:


> of course i know hes from iceland but he just ride in norway and hang around in norway and got all norwegian friends man


I'm sure he'll appreciate the fact that you bash Shaun White just because he doesn't have Norwegian friends like Halldor. In fact, next time you see him make sure you yell out "SHAUN WHITE SUCKS!"

Let's see how Halldor responds to that.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont know what your are trying to say??
I dont say shaun whiote has norwegian friends.
I said halldor is almost always in norway and hang around with norwegians riding with norwegians, speaking norwegian.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tottelias said:


> i dont know what your are trying to say??
> I dont say shaun whiote has norwegian friends.
> I said halldor is almost always in norway and hang around with norwegians riding with norwegians, speaking norwegian.


I am saying that Halldor probably wouldn't be too happy with you if he found out that you are hating Shaun White just because he doesn't hang out with Norwegians like Halldor does.

Next time you talk to Halldor, tell him Shaun White sucks. I want to see how he reacts.

I'm also sure that Halldor appreciates your immaturity on his behalf.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

haha he doesnt like shaun either we have talk about it plenty of time. and im STILL not hating shaun white cause his not hang around with norwegians ffs.
I hate him cause his to much commercial


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

So you're saying you hate Shaun White because he gets a lot of publicity and Halldor doesn't. You, my friend, should just stop now.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Huh... That's funny. You hate Shaun White for being too commercial yet Halldor shares the Oakley sponsor with Shaun White. DC, another huge mainstream name that Halldor is sponsored by. Is it possible that we have another commercial snowboarder in the making??? Maybe.

Something tells me your claim about Halldor hating Shaun White is bogus. I don't know why though. Just the way I feel :dunno:


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

ooh forget about halldor ffs!
Its nothing with him or no other rider to do. i just dont like that guy and many with me (not you americans since hes your pride).
Im not hatinh him cause he got much publicity.
Just because hes like "i-ride-just-for-money-and-just-to-win" he even get mad at torstein when he was 2nd place, what tha fuck 2nd is a good enough thats not what snowboarding is all about. its about to have fun and ride with your friends. 
Wonder why shaun got no real friends?? dozens of riders and friends i know feel the same way as i do. Shaun white is just too much.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

But lol man you can think whatever you want.
I hate shaun white you dont. end of story.
and i accept that your not dislike that guy.
Okey commercial may was wrong word, my english is not that good.
The thing i mean was hes is that kind of rider that all that matters is too win and earn money, get pissed and even give the evil eye to another winner. I got no problems at all that riders have sponsors i do by myself that was not what im meant. MANY people dislike shaun in norway and sweden, just come here and ask the local riders and you will hear they share my opinion.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoL. Like I said, It's funny to see you and so many others speak of Shaun White like you know the guy personally. Equally funny is that you act like you would turn down $10 million dollars a year.

Shaun White admits he feels alone, I'll give you that.

But have you ever considered that this might be due to his extremely competitive nature? He dedicates his life to snowboarding. He constantly raises the bars for riders like Halldor. First 12 in a pipe and now the first double Mctwist 12. I bet all of the riders right now are pushing themselves really hard to get a better trick now. That's just the way it goes.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

tottelias said:


> But lol man you can think whatever you want.
> I hate shaun white you dont. end of story.
> and i accept that your not dislike that guy.
> Okey commercial may was wrong word, my english is not that good.
> The thing i mean was hes is that kind of rider that all that matters is too win and earn money, get pissed and even give the evil eye to another winner. I got no problems at all that riders have sponsors i do by myself that was not what im meant. MANY people dislike shaun in norway and sweden, just come here and ask the local riders and you will hear they share my opinion.


money corrupts beyond any doubt. but i think shaun white is driven by a need to push himself as much as a need to dominate. i don't particularly go for that style of snowboarding and a lot of the best snowboarders in the world blow off the olympics and other comps for whatever reason. but at the same time i still dig watching shaun white tear it up. whatever- some things you just can't explain.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mjd said:


> but i think shaun white is driven by a need to push himself as much as a need to dominate.


+1 for truth

Don't believe it? Watch the full replay of Shaun's other runs at the X-Games. He bit it really hard trying that double Mctwist 12. Bloody face which is probably why he kept his mask on for the interview. After that scary crash, what does he do? Goes for it again and stomps it out. Money or no money, that's dedication.


----------



## chags613 (Jul 26, 2008)

Leo said:


> Huh... That's funny. You hate Shaun White for being too commercial yet Halldor shares the Oakley sponsor with Shaun White. DC, another huge mainstream name that Halldor is sponsored by. Is it possible that we have another commercial snowboarder in the making??? Maybe.
> 
> Something tells me your claim about Halldor hating Shaun White is bogus. I don't know why though. Just the way I feel :dunno:


I agree with everything youve said except i dont think halldor is trying to be commercial i mean he just doesnt seem to try and be so proffesional (in his interview after getting gold) he seems like hes just having a good time but i dont really know i dont know him so i dont have real proof


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

This is part of why I don't go too crazy looking into or paying attention to any riders really. I see some of the videos and know a couple names and enjoy watching all these guys who are so intense. I have no hate for any rider. 

The topic of this thread being White on 60 seconds, that was some pretty cool footage. I can only imagine how cool it would be to have my own secret playground.

Being this turned into a "To hate or not to hate Shaun White" thread... I googled "Shaun White hate" and got this...

Matt Giraffe - Who could hate Shaun White? Me.

I just think it's funny as hell, it's all about the Backside No-Pope.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

chags613 said:


> I agree with everything youve said except i dont think halldor is trying to be commercial i mean he just doesnt seem to try and be so proffesional (in his interview after getting gold) he seems like hes just having a good time but i dont really know i dont know him so i dont have real proof


People are correlating being commercial to a bad thing. I'm glad that Halldor is getting recognition and being sponsored by commercial companies. Riders like him deserve it. What I am saying is that a lot of people judge Shaun White based off his commercial success and make these wild claims like they personally know the guy and hang out with him. There are very few people in this world that would turn down amounts of money like $10 million a year.

Shaun even gets blamed for a crappy video game. Seriously think about that for a second. Do you honestly think he is going to take time out of all his training to test the video game every step of the way? I am almost positive that he doesn't even make all the business decisions. He just signs shit that his managers give him.

I just want someone to answer this question... If he is everything you haters say he is, why on Earth does he keep putting out tricks that have not been done before in the pipe? I mean, he just cares about the money right? He doesn't have to win gold anymore. He can make millions on his name alone now. Look at Tony Hawk. Whens the last time he competed? He is still making millions off of his name.

I guess it's expected though. People on the top of the food chain will always have haters.

By the way... All Shaun White threads turn into a battle of Haters vs Fans because the ignorant haters can't keep their mouth shut.

Same reason why any Burton or Flow thread degrades into this type of shit.

Am I 50% to blame? Nope. I take 10% responsibility because none of this would have happened if a numbnut hater didn't post dumb remarks.

I bet Shaun White can save a drowning child and all people would say is he did it for the publicity


----------



## chags613 (Jul 26, 2008)

Shaun is definetly the best at what he does but and i have no hate towards him i just think guys who rip like scott stevens and jed anderson are under appreciated for what they do

Also i dont like when people say that he is the best snowboarder, I think hes the best competitive snowboarder but i dont see him as the best


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

No such thing as best snowboarder. Only best at their respective style.

Shaun = Best Super Pipe rider

Terje = Bes... I mean GODLY backcountry rider

Speaking of Terje, now he's a rare example of a very humble snowboarder who doesn't care for the millions (although he is still a millionaire :laugh.

Terje is a beast!!!!


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> I bet Shaun White can save a drowning child and all people would say is he did it for the publicity


And probably that it was his own personal camera crew filming. AND god forbid there's a Target in the background. Haters would be fuming! 

:cheeky4:


----------



## chags613 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah terje shreads i just hope someone can come up and really compete with shaun because right now (In the xgames) once he stomps his run you know its over


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

chags613 said:


> Yeah terje shreads i just hope someone can come up and really compete with shaun because right now (In the xgames) once he stomps his run you know its over


I take X-Games judging with a grain of salt. I love watching because all of the riders just go balls out there.

Now the Olympics on the other hand... :thumbsup:


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> No such thing as best snowboarder. Only best at their respective style.
> 
> Shaun = Best Super Pipe rider
> 
> ...



Actually, speaking of Terje. Are there any haters because he's "not commercial enough" ? He's a madman.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

91Yota said:


> Actually, speaking of Terje. Are there any haters because he's "not commercial enough" ? He's a madman.


Oddly enough, no Terje haters around. Plenty hate his main sponsor though :laugh:

I can't get over the mountains he drops into. You couldn't pay me to do the shit he does.

As for someone beating Shaun White. I hope for it everyday. Why? Because if he is this good when he is on top, what the heck is this kid going to do when he loses?


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

chags613 said:


> Shaun is definetly the best at what he does but and i have no hate towards him i just think guys who rip like scott stevens and jed anderson are under appreciated for what they do
> 
> Also i dont like when people say that he is the best snowboarder, I think hes the best competitive snowboarder but i dont see him as the best


exactly. he's got his niche locked down but he's no gigi ruf, dan brisse, travis rice, etc etc


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know how long everyone here's been riding so some of you may not have seen it, but Terje used to kill it in the pipe, (anyone remember when the Haakon flip came out, or when he won the Baker Banked Slalom riding switch?) obviously the sport has come a long way since then and the younger riders are the ones progressing it, but Terje is much more than a backcountry rider, he is the best there is in terms of pure board and body control. Want to talk about someone that progressed our sport, there you go. A lot of riders that haven't been around too long don't know his history because he isn't in the spotlight nearly as much as some of the young guns.

Subjekt Haakonsen is an amazing movie by the way, oldie but goodie. Same with his part in TB2, keep in mind this is 1992, *18 years ago*..

YouTube - Terje Haakonsen TB2


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yup, Terje turned down his opportunity to go to the Olympics. He started in the pipe, but he is a total backcountry beast now.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed he does more bc than anything but the guy is still ripping it in quarterpipe comps.

Frankly, I agree with his reasons for not going to the olympics (ISF should've been given control), but thats a topic for another thread.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Have you seen Terje's competition with that huge ass wall? I forgot what it is called. The wall is effin monstrous though. Probably more vertical feet that my local hill.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Are you talking about the Oakley Arctic Challenge quarter-pipe? He backside 3'd that at 9.8 meters.

YouTube - shralp! #62 from March 3rd, 07 - snowboarding podcast

Edit: interesting interview/discussion with him.....

*Do you think there is a snowboarder out there right now who can save the soul of our sport?*
I don’t really think snowboarding needs to be saved; it seems like it’s doing well. I don’t think it would save anything sending Shaun White to the backcountry and getting rid of some of his mainstream sponsors. It would be nicer if we tried to save the world and our winters. The only thing snowboarding itself needs to be saved from is having a ski federation running it for Olympic qualification and the event at the Olympics. That is really weird. You don’t see other sports being run by someone else. Guys that really hated us from the start are making big bucks off of snowboarding. How weak is that? It’s like bending over and getting f**ked in the ass. Biathletes aren’t run by FIS. Those guys who cross-country ski and shoot; they hate the FIS, so they formed their own organization.

*Then why are snowboarders run by the FIS?*
Because snowboarders are weak! Just sheep! It’s like someone’s showing them a pot of gold, and everyone is running for it. Not everyone is in a situation where they can do much, but many people are.

*How do we take control?*
Every time someone goes to an FIS contest, they support a ski contest. Snowboarders need to hold the sanctioned events for the IOC to acknowledge, but the FIS and IOC have long-term relationships. They do a lot of give-give buddy-buddy work with one another. It’s going to be tough. New rumors are that the IOC is trying to have a Youth Olympics. They are so desperate to get into action sports and more TV viewers.

*Would you accept the Olympics more if they accepted TTR?*
Yeah, and I think there should be contests in the US, Japan, Europe, New Zealand… Right now, there is a problem with the quota of riders each country can send over, too. Jamaica shouldn’t be able to send a snowboarder… Isn’t the Olympics supposed to be about the best? There are so many good riders, but only four riders can go from the best countries? That doesn’t make sense. IOC is not that cool.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

No, the one I'm talking about is at least 3 times the size of that pipe. The drop in alone is massive. It's a big ass U shaped pipe. I wish I could remember what it was called. You'd be


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah I'd like to see that, if you find a link of something post it up, sounds insane!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

tottelias said:


> shaun white is a lame dude. he just want money and compete.


He probably also likes snowboarding too. Just a guess though.

I'd also like to add this. I'm a fan of any good snowboarder. Seriously. All of them. They all amaze me. The tricks that they pull of just floor me. And regardless of how much innate talent they have, it's all really, really difficult. And they sacrifice life and limb to do it.

And I'm sure there are moments here and there where Shaun has been a douche, but doesn't everyone run into those moments? I've met some seedy fucking snowboarders in my life. So let's not pretend that all of the dudes he competes with are always awesome human beings, and he's just some huge megalomaniac. He's an enterprising young guy, he's very talented, and he wins a lot. There's sure to be a lot of jealousy.

The "underground" attitude is so played out it's practically a cliche. I'm pretty sure that most pro snowboarders would love to have his success, and if not. good for them. It doesn't make them any better or worse.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

chags613 said:


> I agree with everything youve said except i dont think halldor is trying to be commercial i mean he just doesnt seem to try and be so proffesional (in his interview after getting gold) he seems like hes just having a good time but i dont really know i dont know him so i dont have real proof



thats very true. halldor is just riding for fun not to have most gold medals and earn most money, of course is a plus if you can live on it so you dont have to pay everything by yourself.
but hes doing it for fun and he dont give a shit if he lose.
almost every riders i ride with do it for fun dont give a shit if you are worthless on board or if your are shredd the hell out of competions.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

haha you must be kidding me? shaun shred the pipe yeaah definetly.
*But the bc and park then? you said shaun rasies the bars for f.e halldor.
if you wanna talk about that, halldor shred the hekll out of shaun in any other places. 
And i also think that snowboarding is more like an sub culture like skateboarding thats why im against snowboarding in the olympics.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tottelias said:


> haha you must be kidding me? shaun shred the pipe yeaah definetly.
> *But the bc and park then? you said shaun rasies the bars for f.e halldor.
> if you wanna talk about that, halldor shred the hekll out of shaun in any other places.
> And i also think that snowboarding is more like an sub culture like skateboarding thats why im against snowboarding in the olympics.


Snowboarding is a sport and so is skateboarding. By the way, snowboarding wasn't invented to be a rebellious form of something. It came about from the uncomfortableness of ski boots. Snowboarding happened because skis were already around. Skateboarding happened because of surfing.

Both skateboarding and snowboarding should be in the Olympics. I am 99.9% sure that skateboarding isn't there because of the all the negative stereotypes surrounding skate rats that break laws by skating wherever they please.

You say Halldor can out shred Shaun White in any other place than the competition? Where's your proof? At least what I say is fact because you can plainly see the competition on your television. Everything you say is biased, ignorant, and based off of complete assumptions.

Shaun White raises the bar for competition pipe riders. End of story. Bringing up other terrain is totally irrelevant and until you personally see Halldor and Shaun ride off-competition together, you have no grounds which to make your silly assumptions.

Shaun White is on top of the competition food chain. Get over it and get over yourself. Go start a Halldor thread if you want to talk about him instead of going into a Shaun White thread and bashing him.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> Snowboarding is a sport and so is skateboarding. By the way, snowboarding wasn't invented to be a rebellious form of something. It came about from the uncomfortableness of ski boots. Snowboarding happened because skis were already around. Skateboarding happened because of surfing.
> 
> Both skateboarding and snowboarding should be in the Olympics. I am 99.9% sure that skateboarding isn't there because of the all the negative stereotypes surrounding skate rats that break laws by skating wherever they please.
> 
> ...



you must be blind???????i said that halldor shred the hell out of shaun anywhere but not ion the pipe!! read ffs. i have rode with halldor for years, i know what hes able to. you talk about shaun raise the bar for pipe i answer with jhalldor raise the bar for shaun anywhere but not in the pipe!!!get your glasses. Just because you love shaun white i dont have to do it, what your fucking problem with that!accept everybody isnt like you. why do you think nobody wants to ride with him??cause there are not many other riders who like him.
I dont know shaun white i dont wanna know him. just because i dislike that guy do i have to know him personally to make a statement??? then you cant like noone nor dislike noone cause you dont know them personally. what´s wrong with you?? are you somekind of moralpolice??? so just cause i dont like him i´m inmature, ignorant, biased??then who are you to judge me?? as you said you dont have no rights to say something about me cause you dont know me personally? hahhahaha you are really weird.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

HAHA i can see your are a true shaun-fan your profile picture.
shaun-lookalike-wannabe. 
hahahhaa you are silly


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tottelias said:


> HAHA i can see your are a true shaun-fan your profile picture.
> shaun-lookalike-wannabe.
> hahahhaa you are silly


You make statements like this which is exactly how I know you are immature.

I know exactly what you said. You should brush up on your English or don't even attempt to argue because you obviously lack the comprehension.

I asked you to show me the proof that Halldor can shred better anywhere else. Obviously you can't. You're on Halldor's nuts more than I'm on Shaun's.

I don't care if you hate Shaun White. What's retarded is that you come into a thread about a Shaun White interview just to bash him. What kind of response do you expect from your ignorant, childish, biased remarks?

I wear Shaun White gear because they look sick. Laugh all you want at that. You're nothing but a little snowboard punk. You probably sag your pants down to your knees and wear a "gangsta" bandana too.

Go start a "I love Halldor's Nuts" thread. He speaks Norwegian so he's godly right? Someone is better than him in competition so they are greedy no good assholes correct? You know this because your wisdom is beyond wise.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> You make statements like this which is exactly how I know you are immature.
> 
> I know exactly what you said. You should brush up on your English or don't even attempt to argue because you obviously lack the comprehension.
> 
> ...


Show me proof haha i could i "show" you proofs? if you dont care you had not answer in the beginning. Speaks norwegian godly? no when did i said it was godly to speak norwegian when, where the hell did you get that from, your own thougts?? do you think YOU are godly cause you speak english?? AND im tired of your talk about halldor it was just an example ffs get in into your brain man.
Yeah i got baggy pants not down to my knees but halfdown my ass yeah and i like it, and you like your pants up to your chest so what??, but im not wearing bandana sorry to disappoint you. Shaun whites gear is absolutly not fat at all its so boring.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

tottelias said:


> Show me proof haha i could i "show" you proofs? if you dont care you had not answer in the beginning. Speaks norwegian godly? no when did i said it was godly to speak norwegian when, where the hell did you get that from, your own thougts?? do you think YOU are godly cause you speak english?? AND im tired of your talk about halldor it was just an example ffs get in into your brain man.
> Yeah i got baggy pants not down to my knees but halfdown my ass yeah and i like it, and you like your pants up to your chest so what??, but im not wearing bandana sorry to disappoint you. Shaun whites gear is absolutly not fat at all its so boring.


I seriously think you are one of the most ignorant people I have come across on the internet. Actually, probably in my entire life. Jesus.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more alike? 

that is all


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Jameus said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more alike?
> 
> that is all


I'm completely dumbfounded by this post


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> I'm completely dumbfounded by this post



lmao that was the whole purpose  Some folks will recognize it perhaps. But when I was reading this thread I just couldn't help but be reminded of this!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

A play on Ingrish or perhaps another thread using those words?

You sure succeeded on confusing me that's for sure


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> A play on Ingrish or perhaps another thread using those words?
> 
> You sure succeeded on confusing me that's for sure


It was something somebody posted on 4chan several year ago... Got re-posted to death on a gaming forum I visit often lol. The more you read it the more confused you get


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

tottelias said:


> Show me proof haha i could i "show" you proofs? if you dont care you had not answer in the beginning. Speaks norwegian godly? no when did i said it was godly to speak norwegian when, where the hell did you get that from, your own thougts?? do you think YOU are godly cause you speak english?? AND im tired of your talk about halldor it was just an example ffs get in into your brain man.
> Yeah i got baggy pants not down to my knees but halfdown my ass yeah and i like it, and you like your pants up to your chest so what??, but im not wearing bandana sorry to disappoint you. Shaun whites gear is absolutly not fat at all its so boring.


YOu really have no clue. Sorry after reading this thread I've tried to give you the benefit of the doubt.

I've actually ridden with and met Shaun a good bit. Granted it was back when he was 8-10 years old, but he rode back then to be better than his older brother and the groups that rode with and/or around. He had no problems keeping up with the pack (early Snow Summit days) back then and had some style. To say Halldor is better than him in every aspect of riding is just clueless. For one thing you've never seen him ride everything. 

Great you don't want to wear a bandana. Have fun with skin cancer.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not the biggest Shaun White fan myself but I can't hate on someone who realized that the competition was catching up to him recently because he wasn't as focussed on pure pipe riding. He was spread out with his skating and park riding in addition to his pipe riding. So when he sees Kevin Pearce and Danny Davis starting to catch up he shuts everything else down, builds his own half pipe and develops a trick that is the craziest thing anyone has ever done. Other riders have been hating on him for keeping his pipe private...no one was saying shit to Kevin Pearce about his pipe that Nike built for him because he was "sharing" it with the rest of the Frends crew. Shaun was doing his best to keep the new trick under wraps as long as possible so that when he finally threw it, nobody would knew what hit them which is exactly what happened. He lost to davis and his 3 double cork run, he comes back the next comp and throws 2 doubles and the 1260 mctwist... changes the game. People also forget that he was one of the top slope style riders in the world for the last decade...

I know someone brought up Terje as an example but I'm going to take it back even further. Craig Kelly was Shaun White... he was super competitive, won every comp he entered and was focussed on dominating every time he was on the snow. Then he got a little bit older and turned his attention away from competition because he started really feeling the backlash. He transformed his image and his life and became one of the sickest backcountry riders ever. Terje is great but Kelly is probably the best snowboarder that ever existed...

Anyone who thinks Shaun White is only limited to killing it in the pipe is definitely out of their minds. He has extreme talent and body/board control that is unmatched. That said it doesn't make any sense for him to give up winning pipe competitions while he is still physically in the prime of his career and able to make the kind of money he is right now. When he gets burned out of the competitions or isn't able to up his game and dominate on the platform anymore I guarantee he will transition his riding style and be one of the best at whatever he decides to tackle.

Even with all I just said I understand why people don't like him, he is very compeition focussed and people that consider themselves "core" in any sport always root against the guy who always wins and values competition over expression. I personally am more a fan of guys like Mueller and Ruff and Rice because of the style and love they show in their snowboarding but Shaun White kills it on a snowboard and he'll kill it anywhere he decides he wants to once his pipe days are over.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That reminded me of what SW said in the Ultimate Ride. He said something along the lines of him feeling like he's becoming Craig Kelly and it scares him. Leaving competition for backcountry in search of new challenges and such.

Anywho, yes I am a big Shaun White fan. Do I like him as a person? Well, I can't possibly answer that since I don't know the guy. I see snowboarders for what they do in snowboarding. Unless I clearly see one being a complete jackass, my opinion won't change.

I do get defensive when people bash Shaun White. Why? Not because I'm a flaming fan, but because these people choose to do so in immature ways. If you don't like SW, then stay the fuck out of the threads about him. Same goes for any other situation. You hate Burton? Stay out of the Burton threads. Simple as that. If you go into one to make ignorant remarks, you are going to face backlash.

I hate Lamar, but I don't go into threads about Lamar Reviews bashing the brand. The only time you hear me giving my two cents about that brand is when new riders ask for an opinion about them.

You're actively searching out flame wars when you do shit like that. Deal with it.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says... I've always thought Shaun White was a sharp, talented kid... And this interview is just more evidence of that. F*ck the haters.

And I'll also say... I started boarding last season and through one way or another I've ended up with mostly Burton gear (borrowing, finding a good deal) and in my experience it has all performed better than any other brands I've ended up with. I don't see what all the hate is for, they make some quality sh*t. And the one issue I did have with a pair of my bindings 2 days before a trip.. They personally helped me track down a Burton Store that had a replacement part in stock so I wouldn't have to pick up a new set of bindings for my trip. I was amazed at the level of customer service, and wondered how anyone can talk sh*t on a company like that.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

tottelias said:


> HAHA i can see your are a true shaun-fan your profile picture.
> shaun-lookalike-wannabe.
> hahahhaa you are silly


You are losing respect here PDQ, that comment makes you sound like you're 12.



> And i also think that snowboarding is more like an sub culture like skateboarding thats why im against snowboarding in the olympics.


Snowboarding is no longer a subculture either, maybe for kids that snowboard due to their parents skiing, then yes, but the sport is becoming more and more mainstream by the day, if your thoughts are true why don't you say that snowboarding shouldn't be televised or mass-marketed like it is? 



> so just cause i dont like him i´m inmature, ignorant, biased??then who are you to judge me??


Wait, you're upset with him judging you on a public forum yet you are judging someone (SW) whom you've never met, talked to, or know anything about? In English we call that being a hypocrite. 



> I hate him cause his to much commercial


So you must hate all pro's who are showing their sponsor stickers on their board after a run, right? Also since he's sponsor by a commercial company (DC, Oakley, etc) do you hate your "friend" for that? Your words reek of ignorance.



> haha he doesnt like shaun either we have talk about it plenty of time. and im STILL not hating shaun white cause his not hang around with norwegians ffs.


When he comes on here and says that or announces it to the public I'll believe you, until then you don't speak for him, he can speak for himself.


Personally I think you should spend less time worrying about what SW does or doesn't do. Guess what, I'm not a fan of SW either but you need to take a break from snowboarding and get an education. It's not your English, it is your mindset.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

Put in one word why people "hate" on Shaun White, Jealousy.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Put in one word why people "hate" on Shaun White, Jealousy.


Enough said :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

As an example, I prefer Kevin Pearce's attitude over Shaun White's, relating to feeling alone, etc... When you grow up learning any sport, it's with your friends and snowboarding is no exception. I've ridden alone a few times here and there, but the best times on the mountain were always with the homies. I think it would also be a key component in maintaining a healthy love for the sport and not letting it become strictly a job.

Just because you're a pro, extremely competitive and driven to win, doesn't mean you have to isolate yourself. That's Shaun's own personal decision and he's in that room b/c of his own actions. Sure, there will be those that hate on you simply because you win--that's the true definition of hating. There will also be others that are jealous of your success on/off the hill--so weed them out.

There's no good reason, in my mind, as to why he can't still have plenty of friends from before he was big, as well as new friends that happen to be competitors on some weekends. It's the same whether the athlete is involved in a team or individual sport.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> As an example, I prefer Kevin Pearce's attitude over Shaun White's, relating to feeling alone, etc... When you grow up learning any sport, it's with your friends and snowboarding is no exception. I've ridden alone a few times here and there, but the best times on the mountain were always with the homies. I think it would also be a key component in maintaining a healthy love for the sport and not letting it become strictly a job.
> 
> Just because you're a pro, extremely competitive and driven to win, doesn't mean you have to isolate yourself. That's Shaun's own personal decision and he's in that room b/c of his own actions. Sure, there will be those that hate on you simply because you win--that's the true definition of hating. There will also be others that are jealous of your success on/off the hill--so weed them out.
> 
> There's no good reason, in my mind, as to why he can't still have plenty of friends from before he was big, as well as new friends that happen to be competitors on some weekends. It's the same whether the athlete is involved in a team or individual sport.


Agree completely with you here...

It's the same reason that I don't (and didn't) pull for Michael Schumacher in F1. Dude would do literally everything and anything to win. BUT... after countless records and 7 WDCs to his name, can I deny that he is one of, if not THE greatest driver ever? Not at all. Ayrton Senna, who is one of my favorite drivers, was the same way. It was often out of competition with Alain Prost, but he too would often do anything to win. It was his passion. But somehow there is a difference. Senna was a born natural talent, Schumacher worked rigorously at it. Senna's less than gentlemanly actions were bred out of a fierce environment, Schumacher's were deliberate and calculated. Both greats, both easy to love... and hate.


On another note more specific to Shaun: "Anyone who walks with the crowd will get no further than the crowd, but anyone who walks alone will likely find himself in places no man has ever been." I remember this quote ever since high school. It's not impossible to keep friends and I really think there was some embellishment in the story... but you can definitely see how going out on that limb and being different and striving after YOUR dreams will make you be an "outcast" from what the normal status quo is.

Do I want different boarders to do better than Shaun White in competitions? Yeah, sometimes. Do I get angry if Shaun White legitimately does a better job and wins? No. I'm not 7 years old...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> As an example, I prefer Kevin Pearce's attitude over Shaun White's, relating to feeling alone, etc... When you grow up learning any sport, it's with your friends and snowboarding is no exception. I've ridden alone a few times here and there, but the best times on the mountain were always with the homies. I think it would also be a key component in maintaining a healthy love for the sport and not letting it become strictly a job.
> 
> Just because you're a pro, extremely competitive and driven to win, doesn't mean you have to isolate yourself. That's Shaun's own personal decision and he's in that room b/c of his own actions. Sure, there will be those that hate on you simply because you win--that's the true definition of hating. There will also be others that are jealous of your success on/off the hill--so weed them out.
> 
> There's no good reason, in my mind, as to why he can't still have plenty of friends from before he was big, as well as new friends that happen to be competitors on some weekends. It's the same whether the athlete is involved in a team or individual sport.


Take note of this post tottelias. This is how you constructively get your point across without offending people.

That's what we call a Valid argument.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> As an example, I prefer Kevin Pearce's attitude over Shaun White's, relating to feeling alone, etc... When you grow up learning any sport, it's with your friends and snowboarding is no exception. I've ridden alone a few times here and there, but the best times on the mountain were always with the homies. I think it would also be a key component in maintaining a healthy love for the sport and not letting it become strictly a job.
> 
> Just because you're a pro, extremely competitive and driven to win, doesn't mean you have to isolate yourself. That's Shaun's own personal decision and he's in that room b/c of his own actions. Sure, there will be those that hate on you simply because you win--that's the true definition of hating. There will also be others that are jealous of your success on/off the hill--so weed them out.
> 
> There's no good reason, in my mind, as to why he can't still have plenty of friends from before he was big, as well as new friends that happen to be competitors on some weekends. It's the same whether the athlete is involved in a team or individual sport.


Interesting discussion. I almost always prefer to ride alone (both snowboards and bikes). I enjoy being able to go whichever direction I choose at whichever pace I choose without needing to decide by committee. I get my fill of person-to-person interaction at work, so when I recreate I find it's nice to be alone. Then again, I'm a cantankerous old man who smells kind of funny and can't stand to hear some of the sh*t that comes out of peoples' mouth.

I'm sure Shaun White has numerous hangers-on who enjoy being able to say they are friends with Shaun White. I wonder if it's difficult to separate those who are truly his friends, who would be so even if he weren't a celebrity?

From the interview, it sounds as if SW's lack of friends was more the choice of his competitors rather than his own choice. There's that old saying about being lonely at the top.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

tottelias said:


> Show me proof haha i could i "show" you proofs? if you dont care you had not answer in the beginning. Speaks norwegian godly? no when did i said it was godly to speak norwegian when, where the hell did you get that from, your own thougts?? do you think YOU are godly cause you speak english?? AND im tired of your talk about halldor it was just an example ffs get in into your brain man.
> Yeah i got baggy pants not down to my knees but halfdown my ass yeah and i like it, and you like your pants up to your chest so what??, but im not wearing bandana sorry to disappoint you. Shaun whites gear is absolutly not fat at all its so boring.


And I used to think so highly of the Nordic stock. Just more typical Grade-A Euro-trash.  :dunno:


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> You are losing respect here PDQ, that comment makes you sound like you're 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dumb ass, i said who are you to judge me then?? cause he judge me and i have absolutely no problem with that but then he start to talk about not to judge. So how the fuck can he judge me when he preach about not to make a statement/judge if you dont know them personally.!!!!!!!!!!!!

And later i wrote commercial was the wrong word my english is not that goood, did you miss it???????????
i also wrote i have no problem with sponsorship, i have sponsor by myself !!!!!!!!!!! ffs your the one who´s a hypocrite! And where the hell did you get that i hate all pro snowboarders??? i just said shaun white cant you see that?? and i dont worry a shit about shaun white i just wrote one fucking sentence in the beginning it was like "i hate shaun white thinks hes too much" is that to worry too much????
And what you cant dislike anyone you dont know personally?? of course you can hate a lot of person, people without knowing them personally. what the hell are you americans doing in iraq and afghasnistan then?? i dont speak for him, so if your buddy says something you can tell no one else what his opinion is??

And burton if also rode burton before i dont like it, just as you might not like some other brands.
that board was just problem and them burton custom bindings are shit too it brooke really fast. And when i mail them about spare parts they direct me to a dealer did he have the stuff?NO, and he didnt bother to help. So the burton guarentee is not very good up here in the nordics not in case for me.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's the deal tottelias.

We can make judgments about you because you are personally sitting at your computer typing to us through these forums. We can plainly see the type of person you are by your comments and actions.

You pass judgment on Shaun White with biased assumptions when you have absolutely *ZERO* input from Shaun White himself. BIG DIFFERENCE.

Don't use your lack of English skills as an excuse. You used the term COMMERCIAL in a derogatory manner and when someone called you out on Halldor being commercial you backtrack.

By the way, in case you think otherwise. English is not my first language.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah i dont say you cant judge me, you are welcome to judge me. but dont blaim me for judging when you say yourselfd you can´t in first place.
of course you i can dislike him even if i dont know him, and of course i have the right to say i dislike him. much as right as you have to say you like him??i im also have the right to write whereever i want and whenever i want. it called freedom of speech.
So you are saying that for example you cant dislike charles manson cause you dont know him??
and that i dislike SW make me to a pacific person??


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

tottelias said:


> yeah i dont say you cant judge me, you are welcome to judge me. but dont blaim me for judging when you say yourselfd you can´t in first place.
> of course you i can dislike him even if i dont know him, and of course i have the right to say i dislike him. much as right as you have to say you like him??i im also have the right to write whereever i want and whenever i want. it called freedom of speech.
> So you are saying that for example you cant dislike charles manson cause you dont know him??
> and that i dislike SW make me to a pacific person??


You can't use that comparison bro. Charles Manson is a convicted murderer. Plenty of evidence and facts around his case.

The only information about Shaun White you see is through media and advertisements. You don't know what he is thinking and nobody can prove that he is actually beyond a doubt greedy with money.

I'm not saying that you don't have the right to hate him or say shit about him. You're more than welcome to. But don't expect Shaun White's fans to sit there quietly and let you trash him in a thread that is about him.

Like I said, if you don't want backlash, refrain from talking shit about a rider in a thread about them. This isn't a "Why I hate Shaun White" thread. It's about a Shaun White interview. Obviously there are going to be fans in here.

It's like me walking into a Ford dealership just to proclaim that Ford sucks and Hyundai is better because I'm Korean and Korean cars are superior.

Do you get my point?


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I found his comment about competitor's and "hanging out with them after the competition" kind of funny.... perhaps a hint that he's not a good loser?

His drive, his motivation and his determination is undoubtedly amazing. Before I saw this interview of Shaun, I thought that almost any talented snowboarder that grew up with parent's like his, putting him through all that snowboarding, could've been as good as he is. I'm now humbled by his history, though.... great success usually comes from great struggle, and it looks like he's no exception.

The only thing that makes me jealous of SW (and all other pro boarders, really) is that I have to sit my ass down at my 9-5 every friggin day, just to save up enough pennies to go ride ONE day per week....wasting my life away at my job, ftl.


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

Leo said:


> You can't use that comparison bro. Charles Manson is a convicted murderer. Plenty of evidence and facts around his case.
> 
> The only information about Shaun White you see is through media and advertisements. You don't know what he is thinking and nobody can prove that he is actually beyond a doubt greedy with money.
> 
> ...


Yeah i get it. it was on wrong thread. no i really dont know much of what he thinks and so on, but i just don like him so simple. Sometimes you just dont like someone you cant tell why but you just dont like that person. Im not saying his a bad rider cause i can admit hes is technical very talented, that i can agree with. It was when torstein horgmo won the first place onces and he looked at him in a bad way then it was just too much i think, like "wtf that dude is just too much".


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Too many people I'd like to quote here.

Saw the interview, typical 60 minutes soft piece but I don't think he came across all that badly. And, at the end of the day, damn, that boy can ride. It is what he is paid to do, he does it well and (unlike quite a few other 'sports') the risk to life and limb (and income) is significant.

A baseball player bats .300 and is in the hall of fame. If I hit my targets less than 1/3 of the time, I'd be out of work. And I don't get to take a month off if I strain my pinkie.

Olympics --
The winter olympics needed, *needed* snowboarding. It is the only (with the exception really of skiing) mainstream, "I can go out and do that tomorrow" sport. I don't know if it was the IOC or the sponsors. But they knew they needed the sport. As to whether or not snowboarding needed the olympics... personally, I don't think so.

Formula 1 --
The reference to Schumacher and Senna is a good one (I wept when I watched Senna die). I think another fair analogy would be Valentino Rossi. See any of his interview(s) at the beginning of Faster.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Very interesting written article on Shaun White and some interview parts.

Things Aren’t So Simple Anymore for Shaun White - NYTimes.com

Read the part about him giving a teddy bear to someone's daughter.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think there's a slight misconception about SW's lack of "friends"... There are plenty of riders who he has great relationships with. From what I know it's more of the late 90's early 00's crowd that watched him come up. The one's that aren't feeling him seem to be the younger crowd that are now up and coming and are trying to take control of that number 1 spot. 

Bottom line is the kid can ride and when he's focussed is virtually unbeatable. If you're competing against him that's got to be hard to swallow...


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Leo said:


> Very interesting written article on Shaun White and some interview parts.
> 
> Things Aren’t So Simple Anymore for Shaun White - NYTimes.com
> 
> Read the part about him giving a teddy bear to someone's daughter.


Wow that was a very good article. I haven't seen or read many interviews with White addressing his lack of 'frends' or how other riders view him. It's nice to read about his side of the story.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*S White*

Good article Leo. Backs up the 60 Minutes piece. White is dedicated and disciplined. If he wasn't a great snowboarder, he'd probably be a great plumber, engineer, lawyer...whatever. Guys like that are always envied. Such is life.

He's not my role model but I don't really have any role models. He's a damn good rider and has proven on film that he can ride outside the pipe. When he gets older, I'm pretty sure he'll get to spend some time there. But, hating (or adoring) a sports figure? C'mon guys...they're just like us...just more skilled :cheeky4:


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

bryantp said:


> Good article Leo. Backs up the 60 Minutes piece. White is dedicated and disciplined. If he wasn't a great snowboarder, he'd probably be a great plumber, engineer, lawyer...whatever. Guys like that are always envied. Such is life.
> 
> He's not my role model but I don't really have any role models. He's a damn good rider and has proven on film that he can ride outside the pipe. When he gets older, I'm pretty sure he'll get to spend some time there. But, hating (or adoring) a sports figure? C'mon guys...they're just like us...just more skilled :cheeky4:


Exactly. I don't idolize anyone, but I have respect for anyone who is a hard worker and driven. I've never seen a pro snowboarder and not been impressed, so I like them all. It takes guts.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Whoa...

"White made more in endorsements than all football and baseball players other than Indianapolis Colts quarterback Peyton Manning, Forbes reported."


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

It seems to me this controversy represents the conflict between snowboarding as a communal sport and snowboarding as a serious sport. There seem to be those who believe that competitors should be hanging out with their homies, riding for fun, and oh yeah, we happen to be getting paid while we're at it. In a post-event interview they might make statements such as, "We're just out here with some friends, having some fun, trying to push each other to do better but we're not really out to beat one another."

Then there's Shaun White, who apparently feels that he's a serious athlete in a serious sport, competing for serious money. He knows what pays the bills. He knows that in serious competition one needs to make use of every advantage available, such as training in secret. I think he's more in line with serious athletes in other sports. They're out to dominate. Picture Lance Armstrong during his TdF reign sharing his training methods with competing teams, pretending to not care if he wins or loses, because he just likes riding bikes with friends. No way! He's out to kill. Picture Fedor Emelianenko stepping into the octogon just to "roll around with a friend" because he doesn't care if he hangs onto his championship title or not. Yeah right! Picture _any_ top level athlete pretending not to care if he wins or lose. I can't see it. 

When there's that much money at stake things have a way of getting real serious real fast.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> It seems to me this controversy represents the conflict between snowboarding as a communal sport and snowboarding as a serious sport. There seem to be those who believe that competitors should be hanging out with their homies, riding for fun, and oh yeah, we happen to be getting paid while we're at it. In a post-event interview they might make statements such as, "We're just out here with some friends, having some fun, trying to push each other to do better but we're not really out to beat one another."
> 
> Then there's Shaun White, who apparently feels that he's a serious athlete in a serious sport, competing for serious money. He knows what pays the bills. He knows that in serious competition one needs to make use of every advantage available, such as training in secret. I think he's more in line with serious athletes in other sports. They're out to dominate. Picture Lance Armstrong during his TdF reign sharing his training methods with competing teams, pretending to not care if he wins or loses, because he just likes riding bikes with friends. No way! He's out to kill. Picture Fedor Emelianenko stepping into the octogon just to "roll around with a friend" because he doesn't care if he hangs onto his championship title or not. Yeah right! Picture _any_ top level athlete pretending not to care if he wins or lose. I can't see it.
> 
> When there's that much money at stake things have a way of getting real serious real fast.


Stole the words out of my mouth. I was just about to address this.

If snowboarding is such a communal activity based purely on comradery to you, then why even enter into the competition world? You should be out with friends making videos of killer shred sessions, not in a judged competition against them.

I'm not even a competitive person, but even I can admit that I do get bit bummed when one of my friends beat me at something. I can only imagine what it's like when you have a nice sum of cash and your reputation to consider.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm totally in agreement as well... and truthfully I'm sure Shaun was happy to see that guys like Pearce and Davis and Mitrani are coming up pushing the envelope and throwing new tricks to continue the evolution of snowboarding. That is the core of the reason he put the rest of his skills aside to focus on his pipe riding. He doesn't like losing but he does want to see progression in the sport...


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

kri$han said:


> I found his comment about competitor's and "hanging out with them after the competition" kind of funny.... perhaps a hint that he's not a good loser?
> 
> His drive, his motivation and his determination is undoubtedly amazing. Before I saw this interview of Shaun, I thought that almost any talented snowboarder that grew up with parent's like his, putting him through all that snowboarding, could've been as good as he is. I'm now humbled by his history, though.... great success usually comes from great struggle, and it looks like he's no exception.
> 
> The only thing that makes me jealous of SW (and all other pro boarders, really) is that I have to sit my ass down at my 9-5 every friggin day, just to save up enough pennies to go ride ONE day per week....wasting my life away at my job, ftl.


wow, it's much cheaper to ride in Ottawa then. $89 a seasonal pass here(all day weekdays, after 3pm weekends) and only half hour drive...


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> It seems to me this controversy represents the conflict between snowboarding as a communal sport and snowboarding as a serious sport. There seem to be those who believe that competitors should be hanging out with their homies, riding for fun, and oh yeah, we happen to be getting paid while we're at it. In a post-event interview they might make statements such as, "We're just out here with some friends, having some fun, trying to push each other to do better but we're not really out to beat one another."
> 
> Then there's Shaun White, who apparently feels that he's a serious athlete in a serious sport, competing for serious money. He knows what pays the bills. He knows that in serious competition one needs to make use of every advantage available, such as training in secret. I think he's more in line with serious athletes in other sports. They're out to dominate. Picture Lance Armstrong during his TdF reign sharing his training methods with competing teams, pretending to not care if he wins or loses, because he just likes riding bikes with friends. No way! He's out to kill. Picture Fedor Emelianenko stepping into the octogon just to "roll around with a friend" because he doesn't care if he hangs onto his championship title or not. Yeah right! Picture _any_ top level athlete pretending not to care if he wins or lose. I can't see it.
> 
> When there's that much money at stake things have a way of getting real serious real fast.


Same as in the software world.


----------

